# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Φωλιά καρδερίνας απο πορτοκάλι

## johnakos32

Είχα διαβάσει ότι η καλύτερη φωλιά για καρδερίνες δεν είναι οι έτοιμες του εμπορίου αλλα αυτές που φτιάχνει ο καθένας μόνος του .Πως το κάνουμε αυτό όμως? Λοιπόν χρειαζόμαστε  ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα πορτοκάλια το κόβουμε στην μέση και αδειάζουμε το εσωτερικό  του ,τοποθετούμε εσωτερικά άμμο ώστε να μην χάσει το σχήμα του .Αφού ξεραθεί με σύρμα το τρυπάμε για να μπορεί να κρεμαστεί στο κλουβί .Το εσωτερικό του θα είναι σαγρέ και θα εχει ωραίο άρωμα πορτοκαλιού που  ωθεί  την θηλυκιά να χτίσει εκεί την φωλιά της.

----------


## mitsman

Η πρωτη φωλια καρδερινας που ειδα, ενος θειου μου ηταν μεσα σε πορτοκαλι οπως λες Γιαννη! Αλλα δεν το εχω ξαναδει απο τοτε ποτε!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Εγώ θα το δοκιμάσω αν και δεν έχω καρδερίνες. Εσεις που έχετε κάντε κάναν χυμό να μας πείτε αποδοχή απο τα πουλιά σας την ερχόμενη σεζόν! Αξίζει την προσπάθεια πιστεύω ιδικά για όσους θέλουν να είναι όσο ποιο κοντά στο φυσικό!   :winky:

----------

